# Do you believe that the decisions of the world are being decided by a secret organisation?



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)

This is something which many of my peers and teachers seem to agree on. Basically they theorize that the worlds important decisions such as treaty agreements and disease outbreaks as well as most of the worlds major wars are all puppeteer-ed almost by an individual or an organisation that is pulling the strings from the shadows.
Do you think this could be at all possible?

Personally i think its too far fetched but then again it could explain many of the worlds mysteries. And before anyone starts the whole "its the illuminate etc.." please be serious because i want to hear what my fellow tempers think of the world.

I mean politians can be bought so can police chiefs but what about PMs? or Presidents? If so then could there really be someone or something pulling the strings from the shadow?

and if you believe its at all possible WHO? do you think its a bunch of BILLIONAIRES who are literally using the world as their oyster and are the true cause of all major conflicts and agreements?


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 14, 2016)

Probably not the _world_, but certain companies, governments, etc totally can be decided by people with lots of money.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Probably not the _world_, but certain companies, governments, etc totally can be decided by people with lots of money.




I believe this theory is known as The New World Order. The one that im talking about i mean


----------



## nxwing (Jun 14, 2016)

Metal Gear Solid? Anyone?


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 14, 2016)

No, I do not believe in the Illuminati. I'm certain that if they existed they would have contacted me to be their next leader by now


----------



## rasputin (Jun 14, 2016)

who owns the money/banks, who owns the press/media

that's who rules this world, governments etc are below

it's not rocket science


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 14, 2016)

Everything in the world is decided by money. We don't really need secret organizations to fuck everything up since it already is.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 14, 2016)

rasputin said:


> who owns the money/banks, who owns the press/media
> 
> that's who rules this world, governments etc are below
> 
> it's not rocket science



Basically that.
The super rich control the other rich who combined, control the world finances.
The media controls the majority of the people who control the general going of the world.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope. But individual governments are definitely responsible for many of the evils in society. You don't even need conspiracy theories; governments are the reason there is a permanent, welfare dependent class. Government is the reason high school graduates are so stupid. Government is the reason health insurance is so expensive. Government is the reason you cannot defend yourself. Government is the reason you have 50% less money to spend.


----------



## gman666 (Jun 14, 2016)

Why does this supposed organization have to do these things secretly? They're doing it in front of you and meanwhile we're all so busy with our phones, social media, and the shit that's fed to us that we aren't seeing what's done to us. We've already given our consent


----------



## Ricken (Jun 14, 2016)

I only believe that the illuminatti made Vine
setting trends... *cringes as if seizuring*


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 14, 2016)

No, the organizations are right out in the open and we let them do it.


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't believe the world is controlled by _one_ organisation or group per say, but you better believe anything and everything in this world has a price.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 14, 2016)

We don't live in a physical world, everyone. Just think about it.

We are not really where we think we are. So, who could decide things in a non-physical world that isn't really where we think it is?


----------



## ned (Jun 14, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_Group
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Skull_and_Bones_members


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

No. But some parts of the world, sure. But not the _whole physical earth_


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 14, 2016)

how the hell did you guys figure out our plan.....oh its a theory....in that case, nah, no way you crazy nut jobs

but in all seriousness its not really about "buying presidents/ PM's" its the orchestration of getting the people in power who they already control from a very young age, just look at smarmy david cameron and the pig incident, that whole thing was obviously part of some scheme to get him back in line with his old animal lovin buddies who paid/arranged for him to get where he is today......

i don't think everything is dictated, but the end results are probably roughly planned out in advance, i.e vote for "our puppet A or our puppet B" yay for democracy!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 14, 2016)

Don Abu said:


> This is something which many of my peers and teachers seem to agree on. Basically they theorize that the worlds important decisions such as treaty agreements and disease outbreaks as well as most of the worlds major wars are all puppeteer-ed almost by an individual or an organisation that is pulling the strings from the shadows.
> Do you think this could be at all possible?
> 
> Personally i think its too far fetched but then again it could explain many of the worlds mysteries. And before anyone starts the whole "its the illuminate etc.." please be serious because i want to hear what my fellow tempers think of the world.
> ...


I don't believe they directly control governments etc. but lobbying is rather popular and can certainly influence government decisions.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 16, 2016)

Of course and that is why the UN and other parties such as that exist.


----------

